# How to upload large video file?



## kali (Apr 25, 2007)

Aloha, I'm new to the tech world and am putting together a business website using WordPress (.org). We need to put a 7 minute promotional video on the site but it's HUGE! 1.44 G right now. (very high quality video) My server only allows 24 MB so I think I need to have it hosted online somewhere else first and get a URL. YouTube only goes to 100 MB and Google's not accepting uploads right now. Anyone have any other ideas? I'm just wondering how people put nice, high-quality movie trailers online and stuff - there must be a way.

Should I try compressing it, and if so, any suggestions where to find good software for this? :4-dontkno


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

To tell you the truth, I would figure out a way to trim that video down. No one will want to wait to download a 1.44GB file. Normal download time for a 350MB file is about 2.5 hours over DSL.


----------

